# Stranger or just strange



## quinn (Aug 4, 2012)

I was wondering if someone could help me out with a definition of a stranger.I'm heading over to the blast and figured I might see a stranger or two.Ifin it's someone you've talked to on the internet but never met inperson,are they a stranger or just strange?


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 4, 2012)

What a strange question!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2012)

quinn said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me out with a definition of a stranger.I'm heading over to the blast and figured I might see a stranger or two.Ifin it's someone you've talked to on the internet but never met inperson,are they a stranger or just strange?


 
Quinn I've always been told a stranger is just someone you haven't meet yet. Now I've meet George and he was a STRANGER till I met him then I found out he's just STRANGE I've got to admit that thanks to the internet I've met a few folks and now I don't considered them strangers but some are still STRANGE after you meet them but then again he's no STRANGER then I am.  I guess you just need to meet a STRANGER to find out iff they are STRANGE Who knows that STRANGE STRANGER just might turn out to be someone you can call a FRIEND


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 4, 2012)

Could be either or both.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes?


----------



## Shug (Aug 4, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Quinn I've always been told a stranger is just someone you haven't meet yet. Now I've meet George and he was a STRANGER till I met him then I found out he's just STRANGE I've got to admit that thanks to the internet I've met a few folks and now I don't considered them strangers but some are still STRANGE after you meet them but then again he's no STRANGER then I am.  I guess you just need to meet a STRANGER to find out iff they are STRANGE Who knows that STRANGE STRANGER just might turn out to be someone you can call a FRIEND



Wise beyond his years


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2012)

Shug said:


> Wise beyond his years




Shug, I was thinking the same thing !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Fooled me with the title!  I was looking for your self portrait here!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 5, 2012)

every time i meet up with a friend from on here my wife calls it an internet date and then just laughs and laughs


----------

